# What allows you temporary relief of DP/DR?



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

This is my first post. Just a very little about me: I'm a classic DP/DR case. I've had for as long as I can remember (~11 years or more, not quite sure exactly), and I'm uncertain what triggered it. I have adapted well to this condition, and vaguely remember anything but my DPed life. I walk around as in a dream, with most of my actions and thoughts automatic, living for the most part emotionally numb. But I am relatively free of depression and anxiety.

The purpose of this post is to ask if your DP/DR fluctuates and what triggers the fluctuations. By fluctuation, I simply mean the awareness that you are more DPed or more "awake" - whether you feel like you are truly seeing something for the first time (even if you've come across it daily), or a smell that triggers a memory when you used to be "alive", or simply when you start feeling again. You feel lighter, more in control, more alive.

There are days when I just know I'm in a deeper sleep state (or deeper DP). My thoughts are somehow hazier, nothing seems quite real, I can't focus, and just about everything seems automatic and I question who is actually doing these things. Personally, intense exercise can help wake me up slightly, and I feel a bit better, but it is usually short lived, although greatly appreciated. Other than that, it usually takes extremes or moments of delusion when I feel there is purpose to my life to wake me up a bit. Extremes like my girlfriend breaking up with me (I have to believe it), my brother dying, jumping off a plane, or genuine danger to my life - as if adrenaline removes the DP. But it is always temporary, and I revert back to my sleep state (usually in a few hours, although in one case it lasted 2 weeks!). It's made me kind of a high junkie- always seeking things that are extreme, constantly unsatisfied by average healthy life. Do any of you experience the change in the level of DP, and what triggers it for you?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

When i have a tablet of diazapam (dont take them anymore) when i have a couple of beers. And i feel most alive when im in a nightclub mostly.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually wake up completely dissociated. My brain just like reverts to that state







Riding horses and running helps me clear my mind and sort of "wake up" from DP/DR. Usually after I do one of these I feel fine. Talking to old friends and meditation helps too. I kind of wrote about waking up w DP today on my site. CLICK ME  ... if you want details lol.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

> What allows you temporary relief of DP/DR?


For me, and remember, this is my experience, your experience may differ.

For me 1mg xanax, 80mg propranolol (XR aka Retard) and a few glasses of alcohol.

This will only bring temporary relief, to extend the 'temporary relief' you must do this everyday, but thats just asking to mess up your body pretty quickly, so you can take this advice and follow it every now and then when you really can't take it, but do not forget that your experience may not be as pleasant as mine, and if it is as pleasing as mine is, then the next step is avoid making it a daily habit, which is very hard.

NOTE: Propranolol slows down (aka relaxes) the heart. Xanax depresses the Central-Nerve-System just like alcohol, try it at your own risk!

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Coffee and sugar and work. This works for about 2 hours.

Having sex with a really hot girl.

Smashing my head against a wall repeatedly.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Playing pool at the pub, some beers, or indoor soccer.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Devon said:


> Do any of you experience the change in the level of DP, and what triggers it for you?


A good shoulder and neck massage.

Light fingernail scathing of the scalp; and especially by someone I feel comfortable with.

Meaningful activity.


----------



## huard (Nov 20, 2011)

Extreme physical exertion
Watching an engrossing movie in the dark (especially comedies for some reason)
2-4mg lorazepam 
10mg zolpidem
sleep


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Better be damned careful w 4 mgs of Ativan, that's not a dose to mess around with.

The only two times I was connected again, one was either an atypical headache or a drug interaction, and the oher one, no idea, was just watching news on PBS, and bam for about 90 seconds everything was real and here again, then it was gone

I dontknow that having dp of an unknown cause for a decade is "classic"&#8230;but, semantics


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Beer gives me temporary relief, but I drink too much.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Devon said:


> constantly unsatisfied by average healthy life


Wow, this is EXACTLY what I told my therapist today. EXACTLY this!! I'm kind of searching for a "kick" something NOT ordinary, although I am- on the other hand- and extremely anxious person who enjoys safety and routine.

What lifts my DP a bit:
- horse riding
- sunshine
- happy moments with my boyfriend
- "deep insights" into the meaning of life
- things I can look forward to


----------



## Hexenhaus (Nov 26, 2011)

One of the few things that lets me feel more connected to myself is music. When I listen to my favourite songs, most of which are very calming, I naturally relax and feel more in tune with myself. Because of this, I try to make sure I listen every day.

Being at home is also a very strong way for me to feel more in my own body. When I'm outside, I feel like a ghost, just drifting along, but then something will happen, like I'll trip, and it sort of shoves me back into reality where my body feels external to my mind. But when I'm at home, the effects are lessened. It's not sensory overload. So I do tend to stay home more than most people and I feel mentally and spiritually exhausted when I am forced to leave it for whatever responsibilities and obligations await me.


----------



## losingme (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm an artist and drawing really helps bring me back to reality. I think it's because I have to focus outside myself to be able to draw. It's kind of funny, the type of artwork that I do is realism. I have even won contests because my artwork is so realistic. Ironic for a DP sufferer, huh?

I also have found relief with Klonopin. I have had recovery lasting for years while using klonopin (I only remain on it until I feel recovered). But, my DP always seems to come back after several years. But at least I'm thankful that I get breaks, as it seems like some here don't.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Reading. Today, at University, I opened up my book in a cafe and was reading these dense legal opinions, really quite trying material; I was inhaling the minuscule details of each and every judgement, imaging the cases playing out, imagining the Judges considering their decisions etc, reaching for my coffee (yes, I was ingesting caffeine) every so often but never looking up from my book or being truly aware of what the people around me were doing, before I knew it several hours had passed. I honestly felt like punching the air, for me, perhaps not for everybody though, getting lost in a book is the answer.

Sadly you can't spend your whole life just reading, it is an asocial activity and it is not the answer but it is, for me, a temporary solution. It's probably a lot healthier than getting dosed up on benzodiazepines or drinking yourself into a stupor, but I couldn't blame anyone for doing those things if those things are all that provides them with relief from this wretched condition.


----------

